# Violin-Viola-Piano Repertoire



## Klavierspieler

In the near future, I may be playing in a chamber group composed of violin, viola, and me. Unfortunately, there seems to be a slight dearth of works for this combination. The only ones that I'm familiar with are Rebecca Clarke's _Dumka_, Schumann's _Märchenerzählungen_, and Brahms' Horn Trio (the last two both were first published with alternative parts replacing the winds).

Does anyone know any other good pieces for this combination?


----------



## Taggart

Don't know about good. Try IMSLP and see what you think. In addition to the Brahms and Schumann there's Trio in E-flat major, K.498 by Mozart as well as 51 other pieces.


----------



## Ukko

If you can handle transposition, you may be able to do something with some of the many piano-violin-cello trios. Probably requires adjustments to the piano part too - like giving it some bass continuo duty.

Don't bother thanking me; "I got a million of 'em."


----------



## brotagonist

Did I miss something in the transcription?  That's the classic piano trio Besatzung of violin, viola and piano. All of the great composers wrote for piano trio: Haydn, Beethoven...


----------



## Klavierspieler

Taggart said:


> Don't know about good. Try IMSLP and see what you think. In addition to the Brahms and Schumann there's Trio in E-flat major, K.498 by Mozart as well as 51 other pieces.


Ah... I forgot about the Mozart. Thanks.  Yes, I've been looking through IMSLP, but I was wondering if perhaps anyone knew of any goodies off the top of their head, so that I might not have to dig through so much dross. Also, I was wondering if maybe there were some more recent works that aren't public domain. Anyway, I did find one Trio by Robert Fuchs that sounds pretty decent.


----------



## Aramis

If you're into idea of playing things not scored for this ensamble originally, the very easy thing to do is to find duet for soprano and mezzo-soprano you like, get vocal score (vocal score consists of vocal parts and piano reduction of orchestra) and play it just as it is, without any transposition, as the ranges of soprano-mezzo will most likely fall into violin-viola ranges.


----------



## musicrom

Max Bruch wrote 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola and Piano, which is occasionally arranged with a violin replacing the clarinet. Here's the first movement, if you want to hear it:


----------

